
NYU dean sends REM dance video as part of response to call for tuition refund - raybb
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/nyu-dean-sends-dance-video-in-response-to-students-petitioning-for-tuition-refund/
======
LeoTinnitus
If you sign a contract and the government creates a law that invalidates that
contract, you don't get to say you can still enforce it. Kids didn't
"optionally" leave the campus.

This is blatant theft. Don't matter if times are tough. You can't enforce a
contract that is now void just because you're strapped for cash.

------
ornornor
> Spring 2020 tuition and fees at Tisch typically cost $29,276

How much?? Can most students even hope to make this amount back once their
degree is over? That’s 120k of tuition after 4 years. To sa nothing of the
interests on that debt or the opportunity cost. What are the employment
prospects for art graduates?

~~~
begemotz
no that is _per semester_ not per year.. so, double that.

~~~
ornornor
Holly macaroni!! Well, good luck with that.

------
goldenManatee
Regarding her response dance video; whatever else she may be, out-of-touch is
certainly one of them.

------
qubex
Profoundly embarrassing.

